# Fishfur, this one is for you



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Click on the pic to view the video.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Hey thanks, Randy.. very risque.. X rated shrimpie flick ! At least now I know what to look for. Snails are so slow, it's easy to catch them at it.. shrimp, not so much.


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

WHOA!!! Randy.... warn us next time about the X rated video.... my virgin eyes. LOL
great timing on catching that on vid though. Great job.!


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Actually I only caught half of it. They normally turn face to face after the initial piggy back. I don't know if I should try to take a video of the full course ;-)


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Well, I don't think you're going to make any money selling X rated shrimpie DVDs . But I'd have shot the whole thing, for scientific interest, advancement of knowledge, etc. I've yet to catch any of mine at this particular behaviour, but now, seriously, at least I have a clue what I'm looking for. I mean, I guessed at what I was looking for, but they do crawl over each other at times, for no apparent reason as well. By chance, have you seen that film they did, relatively recently, on Kinsey and his start on his career in the study of human sexuality ? The end of it was an assortment of old black and white shorts from the Kinsey Institute, of various kinds of animals, er, getting it on.. even porcupines ! Shrimp would have been an interesting addition to the collection, I'm sure .


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Fishfur, that particular male in the video is interesting. I have a feeling that he does it not purely for reproduction...hmm...maybe for joy too. Reason being I see him jumping on female shrimps almost every day in the last week or so, and a few times to the same shrimp and she never got berried ?!

I'll try to get a full video next time, the things is by the time I get the camera they're half done already, but I'll try.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

aww wheres the money shot?

ive seen my cherries hump my CBS before but i doubt anything happened cuz i think the CBS took Plan B the next day.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

They have plenty of evidence about a growing number of creatures that seems fairly conclusive, that some animals do not use sex solely for reproductive purposes. It's used for defusing tension, and for what appears to be comfort as well. And it's not just the Bonobo chimps this has been seen in. Deer, sheep, even predators. So why not shrimp ? Truth be told, right now, thanks to vast disorganization, my shrimp tank is on a short stool near the floor, and I don't actually get to see much of anything in it the past few weeks, because bending down that far for any length of time is painful, to say the least. But once I get it back up to a nice height for viewing, I will be observing them more closely to see if I can observe this behaviour. Or at least see if any of those saddled females has berried. Maybe I'll find a berried Amano.. that would be too cool. Turned out my 10 G had a crack in it, blast it, so I got that deal at BAs, a ten G plus Aquaclear filter for $17.99. Used would have been nice but I needed one now and could not find one. I will set that up for brackish water, in hopes I can raise some Amanos,or some Whiskers. Have one berried Whisker, but fear I may not have a male left, so if I miss catching her eggs, I may have to go buy a male to continue the effort. But it's tough to tell them apart unless the female IS berried. I can't see any real differences between the two sexes, which makes it challenging, to say the least. Short of getting near perfect side by side photos of them all and then catching one in the act, I can only ID females when they berry, and once they drop them, they go back to being anonymous. Danged annoying.. couldn't they have just one little thing that distinguishes them.. a nice big stripe or something, anything !!!! 
On a somewhat related note.. one of my little golden fan shrimps has turned bright orange.. which I really hope means he is a he and is the dominant male of the group and might be thinking of breeding. Be neat to try to hatch them too, should a miracle occur and a berried female show up.


----------

